

Groupon for College Students - yonatanblasberg

That's right. We've created a Groupon for college students. On top of that, we've added gaming elements from Foursquare. Our platform is going to re-define your college spending habits. And the best part is..we're looking for more team members. Think you can add value to our team? Drop us a note at jobs@yoopra.com. "I Love College..."
======
DarrenMills
What sort of positions are you look to add to the team? Anything that makes
it's case?

------
phamilton
How is this going to differ from campusdibs.com?

